# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  यूनिवर्सल व्यूअर रोज काम में आने वाली सभी फाइल फॉर्मेट को दिखाने वाला

## manojdjoshi

*यूनिवर्सल व्यूअर*
ये एक एडवांस फाइल व्यूअर हे जो लगभग सभी फाइल फोर्मेट को सपोर्ट करता हे
सपोर्टेड फाइल फॉर्मेट इस प्रकार हे 
 *Images*: all major graphics formats: JPG BMP ICO GIF PNG WMF TIFF PSD..., over 40 formats. Also RAW images from 400+ cameras are supported. *Multimedia*: all major media formats: AVI MPG WMV MP3 MP4 FLV MKV..., over 170 formats. *Word*: file types of MS Office Word: DOC DOCX. *Excel*: file types of MS Office Excel: XLS XLSX. *PDF*: Adobe PDF format, plus DJVU XPS CBR CBZ. *RTF*: Rich Text format. *Internet*: all file types supported by MS Internet Explorer: HTML XML MHT... *Text*: text view for unknown file types. Files of unlimited size can be shown (even 4Gb+ sizes are allowed). All major text encodings supported. Unicode/UTF-8 views are present. *Plugins*: all file types supported by Total Commander Lister plugins.  


*Universal Viewer Free:* 
     Latest release: 5.7.3.0 (nov 2012)
     License: freeware
     Download: Installer  यहाँ क्लिक करे

*Universal Viewer Pro:*

    Latest release: 6.5.2.0 (nov 2012)
    License: shareware, 15-day trial
    Download: Installer यहाँ क्लिक करे
    Download: Portable यहाँ क्लिक करे

Universal Viewer Pro version differs from the Free one, additional features/changes are:

    support for Word, Excel files (including DOCX XLSX). MS Office not needed.    preinstalled PDF plugin. Adobe/Foxit Reader not needed.    new multimedia player, which supports over 170 formats. External codecs not needed. (Free version only shows multimedia files which are supported by Window Media Player engine).    support for complex RTF files (with images, tables...).    support for RAW-images (from 400+ cameras).    image panel with "Convert to" feature.    options added:
       option "Fit window to media size"        search option "Highlight all matches" (Text mode)        more 
Pro version is shareware, 15-day trial.
अगर किसी को प्रो वर्शन यूज़ करना हे तो यहाँ कहे pm द्वारा जानकारी प्रेषित करदी जाएगी

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जी मुझे चाहिए जानकारी*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *जी मुझे चाहिए जानकारी*


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित कर दि हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

मनोज भाई 
         क्या प्रो का क्रेक भी मिल जायेगा ......

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भाई 
>          क्या प्रो का क्रेक भी मिल जायेगा ......


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी गयी हे

----------


## fun123

*जी मुझे चाहिए जानकारी*

----------


## the_super_girl

मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज ..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *जी मुझे चाहिए जानकारी*





> मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज ..


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित कर दी हे कृपया सन्देश देखे

----------


## ajay jangra

> *यूनिवर्सल व्यूअर*
> 
> अगर किसी को प्रो वर्शन यूज़ करना हे तो यहाँ कहे pm द्वारा जानकारी प्रेषित करदी जाएगी


मित्र! मुझे भी तोड़ देने का कष्ट करें| धन्यवाद|

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी गयी हे


बहुत २ धन्यवाद मनोज भाई दुआ है आप हम लोगो की यु ही मदद करते रहो .........

----------


## sonysarika

दोस्त कृपया मुझे भी जानकारी प्रेषित करें.. मैं भी प्रो वर्सन चाहती हूँ...

----------


## PARIYAR

कृपया प्रो वर्सन फूल देने का कष्ट किये जाय

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र! मुझे भी तोड़ देने का कष्ट करें| धन्यवाद|





> दोस्त कृपया मुझे भी जानकारी प्रेषित करें.. मैं भी प्रो वर्सन चाहती हूँ...


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया सन्देश देख लेवे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया प्रो वर्सन फूल देने का कष्ट किये जाय


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया सन्देश देख लेवे

----------


## yuvraz

_भाई मुझे भी चाहेये ........_

----------


## manojdjoshi

> _भाई मुझे भी चाहेये ........_


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया आप आपका व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देख लेवे

----------


## loveji

कृपया प्रो वर्सन फूल देने का कष्ट किये जाय.....................

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया प्रो वर्सन फूल देने का कष्ट किये जाय.....................


कृपया आप अपने प्राइवेट मेसेज बॉक्स को यहाँ से http://forum.hindivichar.com/private.php खाली करे तो में आपको सन्देश भेज पाउँगा

----------


## yuvraz

> आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया आप आपका व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देख लेवे



*धनयबाद मित्र 
आपका सहयोग रेपुटेसन के काबिल है ...
कृपया स्वीकार करें ....++++++++++++++++*

----------


## Andrason

मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज ..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज ..


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## rb908

मुझे भी PM कीजिये धन्यबाद

----------


## sidhkar

मनोज जी कर्प्या हमें भी जानकारी दें

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मुझे भी PM कीजिये धन्यबाद





> मनोज जी कर्प्या हमें भी जानकारी दें


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## skumarsgnr

_मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज_ _धन्यबाद_

----------


## manojdjoshi

> _मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज_ _धन्यबाद_


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## skumarsgnr

धन्यबाद   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------

